# Seriously can you get these Epipes in SA???



## Sk3tz0 (30/12/15)

Hey all, 

I was browsing the google during work time as one does when you're the only moegoe at work during the December break (FML i know right) any ways, I came across a few of these beautiful devices (below) and I've had a look on some of the sites posted here but i dont see any epipes available are they available in SA and what are their price ranges? Most SA sites i been on sell the usual Penstyle or Mod kind. ..


----------



## Andre (30/12/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/limelight/


----------



## Sk3tz0 (30/12/15)

Awesome thanks. Do they work similar to the normal Vape Mods and Penstyles ? 

Any got any of these are they worth it?


----------



## Andre (30/12/15)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Awesome thanks. Do they work similar to the normal Vape Mods and Penstyles ?
> 
> Any got any of these are they worth it?


Yes, you need a clearomizer and battery to go with it. Speak to @Oupa on which is best. Limelight pipes are of the best you can get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/12/15)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Awesome thanks. Do they work similar to the normal Vape Mods and Penstyles ?
> 
> Any got any of these are they worth it?



The pipes are mech mods. So they use either an 18500 or 18350 battery. 

You can use a rebuildable tank like the kayfun, Russian 91 but I've even seen guys using a subtank. 

Battery life and coil resistance is limited because of the batteries but it does have a super cool gentlemanly look to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (30/12/15)

It does have a Sauve look to it.. the one in the 2nd image on the Stand looks nice as well as the 3rd image. 

Tried smoking real pipe a few years back but gave up due to what they call a Tongue Bite (when the acid of the pipe oil and tabacco burns ur tongue not pleasant thing)

Get myself on of those.. Grow the Beard out can Cosplay as Gandalf next year hahahaa..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (30/12/15)

Sk3tz0 said:


> It does have a Sauve look to it.. the one in the 2nd image on the Stand looks nice as well as the 3rd image.
> 
> Tried smoking real pipe a few years back but gave up due to what they call a Tongue Bite (when the acid of the pipe oil and tabacco burns ur tongue not pleasant thing)
> 
> Get myself on of those.. Grow the Beard out can Cosplay as Gandalf next year hahahaa..


 
Tongue bite is more due to steam from aromatic tobaccos, remember most pipe tobacco goes though a forced fermentation process which makes it moist. This is why many pipes use either Balsa wood filters or paper filters which significantly reduces tongue bite. Also puffing too hard, incorrect packing and charring will also cook your tongue. Yes, those pipes do look great though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

There are few members who love to fire up their e-pipe in the evening with a good glass of wine or whiskey and chill... and for that they work well. However they are not suitable for an all day device because of the limits of the small batteries. But they are very KEWL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sk3tz0 (30/12/15)

Ok I get what you guys are saying they more for when you want to feel like a big deal,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------

